# Any ideas for an Easter Fattie?



## bnb (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am still pretty new to the forum and since I have found it I pretty much live here now and have something on my electric Brinkman every weekend!

With all the yummy food I have been doing up on the smoker the waist line has been increasing as well so the wife suggested that we start the Atkins diet this week which I am fine with, just means more yummy goodness :)

I am going to be smoking the Easter ham this weekend for the family and thought I would try my first fattie as well. Trying to think what I should put inside trying to keep with the Easter theme as well as keeping on the new diet, any ideas?

Thanks in advance for the feedback.

Jeff


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know too much about the Atkins diet other than THAT GUY IS DEAD NOW! But when I ponder an Easter fatty i imagine sausage on the outside (of course) then fill with cubed ham and maybe cheesy potatoes and asparagus or something like that. I know that most of that isn't on your die-t but it's a push in the right direction. Otherwise I spose you could try sausage filled with sausage, ham, some ground beef, maybe a chicken, and then wrap in bacon. Good luck. I don't mean to sound harsh but your body NEEDS carbs and other nutrients you cannot get by just eating meat. I have seen folks loose weight on Atkins, but not for a long period of time. Take care and let us know what type of "Atkins approved" fatty you come up with.

Dave


----------



## bnb (Mar 30, 2010)

My wife and I are just doing Atkins to jump start are diets and then we will slowly move to something that is a little more healthy.

Love the idea of ham and cheesy potatoes, I was also thinking of hard boiled eggs and ham but wasn't sure how that would turn out


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 30, 2010)

Stuff it w/ Jelly Beans, Cadbury Eggs, Reese's Peanutbutter Eggs, Marshmellow Chicks... LOL!

Yeah I guess stuff it w/ Ham (maybe egg)... not much you can mess around w/ on the Atkins... I dont know brother

Two Dogs is right though... i did Atkins for a while lost about 100 pounds Figured that was good went back to eating Carbs and with in a matter of months of regular carb intake i gaind almost evey pound back... Than just changed my life style... Proud to say I went from 430+ down to 225... Hardest thing I ever did...


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 30, 2010)

Stuff it with rabbit meat!


----------



## bnb (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I know my kids would be happy if I stuffed it with candy and would cry if I stuffed it with rabbit LOL

CONGRATS STEVE!!! that is great to hear on your weight loss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







And thank both you and Two Dogs on the concern on doing Atkins. Again we are just doing it to jump start our weight loss and then plan on doing more of a life style change with weight watchers.

Keep the ideas comming!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks! Good Luck brother!

What about stuffing it with Ham, Deviled Eggs, & Some Cheddar Cheese...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

Four cheeses, some sauteed onions, garlic and mushrooms, some mashed potatoes.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw a guy do a rack of lamb fattie, it was wrapped in traditional gyro meat and stuffed with cucumbers, feta, and some other things. It looked really good, time consuming and expensive.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is the link. To the lamb fattie
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75941


----------

